# Employer Reference Letter



## surfinsaurabh (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I need to know how to go about getting reference letter from current employer, as i tried contacting HR they said they need manager approval on my roles/Responsibilities , but i cant ask my manager as i am currently employed with company and asking for that will create doubts in his mind about my employment with the company and i think will work against me .

Is there any other way i get this thing done, why there is more complexity is since i rejoined the company, so i have to 2 skill set certificate which i need to get from my current company for current and previous tenure.

i have heard we can get statutory declaration on Stamp paper can any please let me know the format and what all things should be taken care while creating it.

Thanks All,
-Saurabh


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

Yes ,you can get it from a colleague and this will obviously not be on the company letterhead. Then you need to give a affidavit stating that the contents of the letter are genuine . 

PM me ur emaild id , i can send you a sample .


Alternatively ,you can tell your manager you are trying for some distance education from a foreign university for which u need a exp letter.

Cheers


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

surfinsaurabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know how to go about getting reference letter from current employer, as i tried contacting HR they said they need manager approval on my roles/Responsibilities , but i cant ask my manager as i am currently employed with company and asking for that will create doubts in his mind about my employment with the company and i think will work against me .
> 
> ...


getting a reference letter from current employer is like running on a slippery road..

i told my boss i needed a reference letter for my professional association and since membership fees are a % of one's earnings i needed to have my salary stated in the reference letter.it worked!!:yo:


----------



## surfinsaurabh (Feb 26, 2012)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Yes ,you can get it from a colleague and this will obviously not be on the company letterhead. Then you need to give a affidavit stating that the contents of the letter are genuine .
> 
> ...


Ok gr8, pls do send me sample at 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## surfinsaurabh (Feb 26, 2012)

As per my company rule if i ask them any kind of letter i have to go through HR and have to disclose all the details why i need a letter.
So there is no way i can get reference letter from my company on company letter head.

Also please paste the format or template of reference letter which i have to take as an affidavit undersigned by my colleague .

Also the person who undersigned the Statutory declaration of my Skill set is of Senior rank than me, however he is not managing me as we are at same level in terms of Org Hierarchy, but he is at higher designation than me and he is Team lead of some other project.

Any help/suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## drmalahat (Mar 20, 2012)

guys i have a small doubt here n i would genuinely appreciate a very quick response.

the scenario is this: i am in hyderabad and my prev company wher i was working 4 years ago is in bangalore. they did not furnish me with my duties etc on the company letterhead. though i have their offer letter which briefly explains my role, my duties kept changing in the 18month period that i was there.i wasnt able to get in touch with my ex boss(who has left the company n apparently relocated to chennai) but i tried a few colleagues and got response from only one. i am going to prepare a reference letter(IT WILL BE ON PLAIN PAPER) and email him.he will download it , add his contact details and sign it and courier it back to me. then i need to buy a stamp paper and explain the reason for absence of a proper ref letter from my manager on the company letter head,in the form a statutory declaration, sign it, and get it certified by a public notary.
will that be all? or do i need to send this stat dec document to bangalor n get my ex colleague's signature on the stamp paper too?

2.and will a plain paper be fine for reference letter,or should my colleague's refernce also be on stamp paper n notarised??
quoting from the Skill Assessment Guidelines checklist.pdf: documents required include
" Employment references for each role
And/or
 A witnessed Statutory declaration by self + Statutory declaration by Supervisor / Manager for each role
The References and Statutory declarations must include:
 full name and address of the company and any telephone, email and website addresses
 the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them and signed by the author
 details of the exact period of employment"
does this mean two statutory declarations per reference?

!i hope im not repeating someone else's questions, i have gone entirely through the threads related to this n they have helped me greatly but im also feeling confused so decided to question directly!

many thanks!! awaiting a quick response..


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

drmalahat said:


> guys i have a small doubt here n i would genuinely appreciate a very quick response.
> 
> the scenario is this: i am in hyderabad and my prev company wher i was working 4 years ago is in bangalore. they did not furnish me with my duties etc on the company letterhead. though i have their offer letter which briefly explains my role, my duties kept changing in the 18month period that i was there.i wasnt able to get in touch with my ex boss(who has left the company n apparently relocated to chennai) but i tried a few colleagues and got response from only one. i am going to prepare a reference letter(IT WILL BE ON PLAIN PAPER) and email him.he will download it , add his contact details and sign it and courier it back to me. then i need to buy a stamp paper and explain the reason for absence of a proper ref letter from my manager on the company letter head,in the form a statutory declaration, sign it, and get it certified by a public notary.
> will that be all? or do i need to send this stat dec document to bangalor n get my ex colleague's signature on the stamp paper too?
> ...


- I am not sure about giving colleague's reference letter. It has to be a line manager's statutory declaration or a self statutory declaration to show your duties and responsibilities.

- A statutory declaration does not need to be on a stamp paper. The stat dec should be signed in front of an authorised person with their address and contact stamped on it. I did not give my stat dec on a stamp paper and it has worked so don't worry. I got it signed from a local notary.

- A reference letter can be on a plain A4 sized paper but it should have all the contact details of the person providing the letter.

Sorry I did not understand your question - "does this mean two statutory declarations per reference?"


----------



## samdtuned (Jun 13, 2013)

*Need your help on ACS*



buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Yes ,you can get it from a colleague and this will obviously not be on the company letterhead. Then you need to give a affidavit stating that the contents of the letter are genuine .
> 
> ...


Hello Sir,

Am new to this forum, trying for ACS assessment,
I just saw your posts and are very much helpul. am in phase preparing all docs, If you could send me sample reference letters and Affidavit letters that would be great

Thanks
Sam.


----------



## audijosh123 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Need samples*

Dear buzzvishwanath,

I am working in a Government Organization and it's rather tedious in getting a employee reference letter. I want to explore the option you had mentioned regarding getting it signed from a senior colleague and then getting a affidavit confirming its genuineness..

If you could please send me the samples for the letter as well as the affidavit, I would be grateful.

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks. 


Rahul Choudary


----------



## retro (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there any way around the employer reference letter if one is not claiming any relevant experience and points for experience? Do we need it even for unrelated work experience in the visa application process?

My current employer is not willing to give me a detailed reference letter, so I was wondering of an alternative to submitting the same.


----------

